# Dog sculptures



## MementoMorris (9 mo ago)

I'm looking for sculptures by Denis Springer. I understand that he was known in the North American dog show circuit, he sculpted in bronze and pewter, and many of his pieces were given as dog show prizes, so I am trying to find the eyes of people who were active in the circuit when he was, or otherwise know of his work. Please forgive me if I’m not quite in the right place.

I'm looking specifically for this artist because I'm married to his daughter, and she doesn't have particularly many mementos of him. She's recounted many fond memories of him to me, and from her telling, he sounds larger than life. I wish I could have met him. (For obvious reasons, if you happen to be acquainted with his daughter already, I’d appreciate it if you kept this on the down low.)

Anyway, if you, or someone you know, happen to have some of his work collecting dust or packed away in a box somewhere, there is some kind of provenance that it’s his work (even if it’s just a signature on the piece), and it wouldn’t be missed, I'd like to ask if you're (or they’re) willing to let it go for a reasonable price for someone who will treasure it for sentimental reasons. (Also, if you happen to have photos of him, or even better, him with his daughter, I’d be most appreciative for copies in any format, even scans.)

I know these things are heavy and expensive to ship, so I'm not looking for miracles or freebies here, I'd just like very much to be able to present my wife with gifts that were made by her departed dad's own hands. I am particularly seeking any pieces that might be in the Pacific Northwest, which I could pick up and pay for in person.

Finally, if you know of a better forum to reach dog show people where I could post this, please do give it a mention.

Thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## KEP (2 mo ago)

Greetings,

My name is Kevin Pettelle. I partnered with Denis co-sculpting and casting many of his works for the several years up to his passing. I have access to several of the production molds used for bronze casting. There were a series of 4" x 4" bronze bas relief tiles we worked on together which might be an ideal gift to your wife. I have no bronze or pewter sculptures in inventory but I might have access to the molds which another could be cast.

To get in touch with me go to my web site [link removed by moderator] and then to the contact page and send me a note, we can then get in touch. I am delighted I came across your post. Denis often spoke to me about his daughter, he adored her as I can see you do as well. Denis and I became good friends and I will always remember his 'unique' personality. I have many "Denis' stories but few that should be relayed to his daughter.

It is by luck and circumstance that I came across your post. I'm glad I did!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Please continue this conversation via private message to avoid violating forum rules.

Thank you.


----------



## KEP (2 mo ago)

RonE said:


> Please continue this conversation via private message to avoid violating forum rules.
> 
> Thank you.


I am unfamiliar with this platform, Is this where we can communicate?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

If you click on the original poster's name, you'll be taken to their profile page. There's a link here that says "Start Conversation" which will allow you to privately message this member and hopefully work something out!

It's against forum rules to self-promote because we unfortunately get a lot of scammers and spammers, but we appreciate that this is a genuine attempt to help out the MementoMorris. They haven't logged in since the day they posted this thread, but I wish you luck getting in contact with them!


----------

